# Вопрос по лежаку «Redox» и подушечке-опоре под поясницу



## Наденька (25 Окт 2006)

Уважаемые специалисты, 

пожалуйста подскажите, имеет ли смысл приобретение лежака (если «да», то какой лучше из существующих 4 вариантов: сильно колючий, слабо колючий, серебренный и Кристаллиты серебра )?

Мне давали, что называется на попробовать, так вроде эффекта никакого не было (10 дней мучилась).
Сейчас в больнице (попала по случаю обострения остеохондроза шейно-грудного и поясничного отделов позвоночника с корешковым синдромом) прохожу курс ИРТ, так рефлексо-терапевт укладывает меня на этот коврик и вроде бы получше…


И второе. 
Имею сидячую работу, естественно, за компьютером. 
Чтобы немного скрасить и облегчить моей спине эти часы, хочу купить подушечку-опору для поддержания и разгрузки (хотелось бы) поясницы.
В инете посмотрела, таки очень много фирм ваяют подобные вещи: Пастер, Норма Флекс, Доктор Симкин, Темпур,  и т.д. 

На чьи изделия стоит обратить внимание ?

Заранее спасибо за консультацию


----------



## Helen (26 Окт 2006)

Не могу конкретно посоветовать по поводу выбора как лежака, так и подушечки, нужно индивидуально рассмотреть каждое изделие, подобрав максимально удобно для себя.

Думаю, если кто-либо имеет опыт применения таких приспособлений, откликнется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2006)

Приготовил ответ по Вашему вопросу, целая статейка получилась.

Аппликации (от латинского applicatio - прикладывание) в лечебных целях применялись уже в древности. Первым аппликатором, получившим широкую популярность в нашей стране, был аппликатор И.И. Кузнецова. Аппликаторы представляют собой пластмассовый (резиновый, силиконовый) коврик с впрессованными стальными (пластмассовыми), иглами (П-образными скобами). Они и являются своего рода "рабочими инструментами". При пользовании аппликаторов повреждение кожи не происходит, а материалы, из которых они изготовлены, абсолютно безвредны для человека.

Лечебное действие аппликаторов, основано не только на простом механическом воздействии на рефлекторные зоны. Конечно наиболее выраженный эффект при миофасциальном синдроме, особенно межлопаточной области. Терапевтический эффект аппликатора заключается в воздействии игл на рефлекторные зоны кожного покрова, точки акупунктуры организма. Раздражение симпатической нервной системы, приводит в стимуляции парасимпатической, и первая болевая реакция сменяется приятным ощущением тепла, улучшает кровообращении, благотворно влияет на работу внутренних органов человека.

Основные показания к применению аппликаторов:
· Заболевание периферической нервной системы.
· Неврологические проявления остеохондроза позвоночника любой локализации. 
· Моно- и полиневриты.
· Травмы периферических нервов верхних и нижних конечностей.
· Шейно- плечевой синдром. Бронхит, бронхиальная астма.
· Неврозы, импотенция, фригидность.
· Дискинезия пищевода, гастрит, дуоденит, функциональные расстройства желудка и кишечника.
· Нейроциркулярная дистония.
· Травмы и дегенеративно-дистрофические заболевания суставов в период выздоровления. 

Противопоказания:
Не следует применять аппликатор при следующих заболеваниях: беременность; злокачественные новообразования; эпилепсия; заболевания кожи (при наличии кожного поражения в зоне предполагаемого воздействия); острые воспалительные процессы и инфекционные заболевания. С большой осторожностью надо применять аппликаторы при следующих заболеваниях (подробные рекомендации приведены в инструкции): инфаркт миокарда; легочная и сердечная недостаточность I и II степеней; варикозное расширение вен; язва желудка (в проекции над ней как спереди, так и сзади).

Порядок работы с аппликаторами:
Процедуры должны проводиться, как правило, сидя или лежа, при температуре комфортной для пациента.
1. Выберите рефлекторную зону для воздействия с учетом вида заболевания.
2. Положение пациента во время процедуры должно; быть максимально удобным и комфортным. При необходимости, для соответствия аппликатора изгибам тела, необходимо подложить подушечки или валики, которые легко изготовить из махровых полотенец.
3. В положении сидя приложите аппликатор к выбранной рефлекторной зоне и, прижимая аппликатор к телу, примите лежачее положение. При этом аппликатор располагается под рефлекторной зоной, и воздействие осуществляется за счет давления веса тела на аппликатор.
4. Возможно использование аппликатора в движении. В этом случае аппликатор плотно прикрепляют к телу эластичным бинтом или поясом.
5. Сила воздействия регулируется степенью мягкости подложки под аппликатор и возможностью наложить накладку (тонкая ткань, типа простынной).
6. Время воздействия в зависимости от вида заболевания колеблется от 5 до 30 минут. Если надо простимулировать организм или орган, повысить работоспособность, устранить легкую болезненность, то время минимизируется до 5-10 минут. Сильная боль, высокое давление, усиление кровоснабжения, общее раслабление (успокоение) требует более долгой процедуры 15-30 минут. Своеобразным признаком эффективности в этом случае будет являться ощущение тепла появляющееся на 10-15 минуте процедуры. 
7. Как правило, проводиться 2 недельное курсовое лечение, 1-4 сеанса в день.  Перерывы между курсами 1-2 недели. Возможно и повседневное использование, но с рекомендацией смены зоны и способа воздействия каждые 2 недели.
8. При индивидуальном применении, что рекомендуется, стерилизационной обработки аппликатор не требует. 

Мнение практикующего врача: Метод не панацея, но простой и достаточно эффективный способ, легко применяемый как в комплексном лечении медицинского учреждения, так и самостоятельно пациентом. Метод аппликаторотерапии наиболее эффективен у среднего и пожилого возраста. Аппликатор "Колючий врачеватель"- нравится всем и высоко эффективен. Аппликатор Кузнецова - более эффективен в пожилом возрасте. Аппликатор Ляпко - легче переносится через простынь. Апликатор "Редокс" - без особенностей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2006)

Среди факторов риска современного рабочего места: выделяется, для позвоночника и мышц спины – статичность позы (нередко – неправильной), постоянное напряжение небольшой группы мышц. пособствует разгрузке и восстановлению естественного изгиба поясничного отдела позвоночника за счет расслабления мышц спины и мягкого вытяжения позвонков.
Самая неестественная и опасная для здоровья человека – сидячая поза в течение длительного времени. Она же – самая необходимая в условиях современной жизни. Есть возможность избежать неприятностей.
Разгрузка поясничного отдела, снятие мышечных перенапряжений, формирование и поддержание естественной позы, все это позволяет избежать повышенных нагрузок на позвоночник. Тем самым не только осуществляется профилактика заболеваний опорно-двигательного аппарата, но и происходит ежедневное уменьшение утомляемости, повышение работоспособности и жизненного тонуса. 
Поясничные подушки или накладки как правило выполнены или из полиуретана (норма флекс), либо имеют упругую металлическую основу, которая индивидуально под физиологические изгибы позвоночника (ortorelax) Особенность последних - способность пружинить дает возможность мышцам спины расслабиться и позвоночнику принять более естественное положение. 
Прислоните подушку или покрытие (ему сперва, придайте индивидуальный изгиб) к спинке кресла или сидения автомобиля. Определите уровень расположения, соответствующий Вашему поясничному изгибу (здесь частая ошибка, расположение подушки на уровне крестца а не поясницы). Сядьте и убедитесь в том, что Вам комфортно и удобно.


----------

